# Gulf trip this Sunday in a small boat?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I recently bought an older 16' Cape Horn as my first boat. It ran excellent on the test ride before purchasing and has only had one hiccup since in the form of a spark plug wire that was easily fixed.

I've taken it all over the bay since I've had it. I usually try to only go on calmer days, because getting wet and tossed around is no fun, but I have been in some choppy bay conditions in it. 

I have so far avoided the Gulf, just for the sake of safety and becoming more familiar with the boat. However, this Sunday is looking pretty tempting to make an inaugural Gulf trip. 

I'm still somewhat wary of the notion however; the combination of a boat over 18 years old and under 20 feet in the Gulf can be a bit daunting. 

What do you guys think of the idea? Any tips are welcome.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Avoid going solo. Make sure you have all safety gear. Seatow or Boat US membership and a solid method of communicating (eihter VHF or cell). Best advice, go as far as you feel comfortable and keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a 17ft key west so not much bigger than yours and probably not as deep of a hull. I started out in the bay and if you are comfortable there then you should be fine to venture out of the pass. I have gone 8 miles out without a hiccup and you can go much farther depending on the water and your confidence. As stated, don't go alone and make sure someone knows you're out there but the gulf can be just as calm as the bay on many days. Good luck, have fun, be smart!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not going alone, I have sufficient safety gear, although I may need to check my radio again, I have SeaTow membership. So it looks like I'm prepared for the worst should it happen. 

I'll give it a shot and report back. Thinking about hitting a few spots within 7-8 miles of the pass.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Small-To small boats in the gulf*

I read this forum every few days and it astounds me how many people push the limits of what they own and TRY to go fishing!
Pensacola has got to be the worst port for people to venture out in the gulf in (boats to small to be out there) .
Folks if your boat is 17 -20 feet and you want to go fishing stay close (3-8 miles of the beach on the best calm day).
The people on here talking about going to the edge in small boats are-in my opinion RISK TAKERS-YES RISK TAKERS.
Know the limits and don't let your "buddies" convince you to do anything stupid!
:no::no::no:
Its your life and your passengers-don't be a FOOL!!!!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Scouticus said:


> I have a 17ft key west so not much bigger than yours and probably not as deep of a hull. I started out in the bay and if you are comfortable there then you should be fine to venture out of the pass. I have gone 8 miles out without a hiccup and you can go much farther depending on the water and your confidence. As stated, don't go alone and make sure someone knows you're out there but the gulf can be just as calm as the bay on many days. Good luck, have fun, be smart!


Yea the Gulf can be as slick as the bay on many days,and sometimes all day. But it can go bad in the blink of an eye.Dont do it cause ya think ya can do it when your sure ya can. Be Safe


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

capt mike said:


> I read this forum every few days and it astounds me how many people push the limits of what they own and TRY to go fishing!
> Pensacola has got to be the worst port for people to venture out in the gulf in (boats to small to be out there) .
> Folks if your boat is 17 -20 feet and you want to go fishing stay close (3-8 miles of the beach on the best calm day).
> The people on here talking about going to the edge in small boats are-in my opinion RISK TAKERS-YES RISK TAKERS.
> ...



You're a dumbass. Guess you've never heard of Destin or Perdido Pass. Both of which can get a lot worse that Pensacola.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

capt mike said:


> Folks if your boat is 17 -20 feet and you want to go fishing stay close (3-8 miles of the beach on the best calm day).
> The people on here talking about going to the edge in small boats are-in my opinion RISK TAKERS-YES RISK TAKERS.


I never mentioned going to the edge, I just planned on staying in state waters like you mentioned. I don't have that kind of experience or confidence to do that.
I would like to say that everyone who takes any sized boat into the Gulf on any given day is a "risk-taker". Yes smaller boats may be at more risk than larger ones, but everyone is taking a chance against mother nature regardless of their boat. But overall, I agree with the thought against taking smaller boats 20+ miles out.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I fished fresh water, and bays and sounds in salt, a long time ago. I loved fishing the Everglades, but kept looking offshore. My first real offshore experiences were out of Grand Isle, LA in a 17' AlumaCraft center console with a 70 hp Evinrude in the early 1990s. I carried a hand-held VHF, and watched the forecasts. We fished 12-15 miles offshore without incident, and had an absolutely great time. If you're comfortable with your rig, and the forecasts are favorable, I'd go in Cape Horn without reservation. If the pass is tricky, then follow someone out as a way to "learn". My boating experiences began before GPS and PLBs, but I carry them now.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Wow,


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm one of the retards who goes a mile or two out in the plastic (kayak). With that in mind, NOAA and the other sites you may use like, weather.com, weatherbug, Swellinfo, Magic Seaweed, etc. can, and sooner or later WILL be horribly wrong. Today was a good example of how bad the wind and wave forecast was blown by all of those mentioned. The forecast looked slightly bumpy, but was nastier than called for, especially around noon. Rain, wind, and waves all off from forecast.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

use good common sense about safety. go out on nice days, and remember during summer the sea may be flat calm at daylight, but it will build around noon into the afternoon. have good safety equipment, stay in state waters not too far east or west of pcola pass, and enjoy ! a 16 foot cape horn is plenty capable. moreso than many 20 footers. i know this from experience.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

boomyak said:


> I'm one of the retards who goes a mile or two out in the plastic (kayak).


I feel completely at home in a yak in the Gulf. I know my physical limitations much better than my boat's. My arm's aren't going to suddenly stop working like an engine could if that makes sense.

Capsizing doesn't even bother me that much. When I first got my kayak, I went out on a green flag day and practiced that scenario dozens of times. That's also not so easily done in a boat.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The fellow I bought my 17' Cape horn from told me he regularly went to the edge. I won't do it b/c I don't have a vhf on the boat. Cell range is about 9 miles south of the beach on a small boat, so that's about my limit.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You know how many people I see in a 12 or 14 ft plastic kayak in the gulf? This talk of bashing people for taking thre little boats out in the gulf is either jealousy or offended folks. If you are comfortable your vessel you can go as far out as you desire. I will be taking my 181 palm beach out the first 1-2 day I get!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

capt mike said:


> I read this forum every few days and it astounds me how many people push the limits of what they own and TRY to go fishing!
> Pensacola has got to be the worst port for people to venture out in the gulf in (boats to small to be out there) .
> Folks if your boat is 17 -20 feet and you want to go fishing stay close (3-8 miles of the beach on the best calm day).
> The people on here talking about going to the edge in small boats are-in my opinion RISK TAKERS-YES RISK TAKERS.
> ...



what is the difference in going down 8 miles out or 30?
boating of any kind contains a certain amount of risk.
are you a licensed boat capt.?
i am not, but feel safe taking my 20' grady 30 miles out on the right day.
type of vessel makes a big difference. some 30' trawlers
would not be safe out of the pass at all. 
where as a 17' cape is very capable.

ijabo
definitely start with short trips.
the pass itself will often be the most dangerous part of the trip.
don't go beyond your comfort zone.
make sure everything is in good
working order.
i don't go in the gulf when the risk of 
hypothermia is high.
keep your eye to the sky. running back in
the pass is not always your best option when
it comes to bad weather.
have all your safety equipment, know how to use it.
keep your vests accessible.

get a vhf radio. period. pass or no pass.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I decided to go this past Sunday. Woke up early in the AM and launched after daybreak around 6:45. Bait was plentiful in the Pass, and the surf was near glassy and flat. Managed to catch 2 keeper snapper and 3 keeper triggers with plenty of shorts as well. We could have caught more until the man in the grey suit arrived and got 2 of our snapper. Checked another spot, but flipper and friends were on that one. I didn't get to troll because after 12-1, the surf started picking up. Took a WHILE to get back to the pass because of a nasty headwind that churned up some pretty decent swells for a 16ft. boat.

Overall, I had no safety concerns. I just had to keep it low and slow in the choppy stuff and keep a heads up. Will probably go out again as soon as swellinfo.com looks good enough to.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to hear. Says flat the rest of the week. So guess I am taking off and me and the 181 Palm Beach are headin out!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

iJabo said:


> I decided to go this past Sunday. Woke up early in the AM and launched after daybreak around 6:45. Bait was plentiful in the Pass, and the surf was near glassy and flat. Managed to catch 2 keeper snapper and 3 keeper triggers with plenty of shorts as well. We could have caught more until the man in the grey suit arrived and got 2 of our snapper. Checked another spot, but flipper and friends were on that one. I didn't get to troll because after 12-1, the surf started picking up. Took a WHILE to get back to the pass because of a nasty headwind that churned up some pretty decent swells for a 16ft. boat.
> 
> Overall, I had no safety concerns. I just had to keep it low and slow in the choppy stuff and keep a heads up. Will probably go out again as soon as swellinfo.com looks good enough to.


awesome first trip out


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Nasty Pass*



iJabo said:


> I decided to go this past Sunday. Woke up early in the AM and launched after daybreak around 6:45. Bait was plentiful in the Pass, and the surf was near glassy and flat. Managed to catch 2 keeper snapper and 3 keeper triggers with plenty of shorts as well. We could have caught more until the man in the grey suit arrived and got 2 of our snapper. Checked another spot, but flipper and friends were on that one. I didn't get to troll because after 12-1, the surf started picking up. Took a WHILE to get back to the pass because of a nasty headwind that churned up some pretty decent swells for a 16ft. boat.
> 
> Overall, I had no safety concerns. I just had to keep it low and slow in the choppy stuff and keep a heads up. Will probably go out again as soon as swellinfo.com looks good enough to.


Glad you got back in safe, We came back around 5 and it was pretty sporty for our 28 footer!


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Dio it right!*

So even as a kid we'd go out 12-20 miles in an 18 ft. closed bow deep V. Had an extra kicker, vhf radio, extra fuel, flare gun, mirror, plenty of PFD's & throwables but never a real dedicated ditch bag. Filed float plan. And yes we hit weather and got chased in several times. Suffered engine maladies but kicker got us home. 

Now I go out and always have the above PLUS a dedicated ditch bag, emergency water AND AN EPIRB.

Just be smart, read the weather and let someone know you're going. Never, ever, go alone.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I love the guys who think you need a 30' twin engine boat to go out the pass.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

WeathermanTN said:


> I fished fresh water, and bays and sounds in salt, a long time ago. I loved fishing the Everglades, but kept looking offshore. My first real offshore experiences were out of Grand Isle, LA in a 17' AlumaCraft center console with a 70 hp Evinrude in the early 1990s. I carried a hand-held VHF, and watched the forecasts. We fished 12-15 miles offshore without incident, and had an absolutely great time. If you're comfortable with your rig, and the forecasts are favorable, I'd go in Cape Horn without reservation. If the pass is tricky, then follow someone out as a way to "learn". My boating experiences began before GPS and PLBs, but I carry them now.


The difference over there you have a lot of oil rigs and oil rig traffic offshore. Meaning lots of help.

This is my thought on being out (state waters) this time of the year on a small boat. Obviously watch the weather and don't stay too late in the afternoon. Head in before all the charter boats come in. If something bad happened your chances of getting help would greatly increase while the charters are out or coming in.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a decent sized boat.

My dad started out on a Cape Horn 19
Moved to a Cape Horn24
He went back to fresh water and 

Then I went to Tidewater 25
Then Tidewater 28
Been fishing since 1998ish on the gulf in our own boat.

Lemme say first. 
Judgement and understanding High pressure systems, wind direction, and wave height and period are all good things.

I want to make I am speaking clearly
If you are on a boat of any kind you are a flea on a dogs back by comparison.

We are all risk takers to go out and do what we love.


Know your weather
Know the pressure
THEN
Go with your eyes, intuition, and gut.

If the conditions were right and correct with no chance of the Summertime Thunderstorms as long as you don't go far enough offshore where the gulf can "Create" it's own weather then you are fine as long as you have the ability to contact other vessels with a VERY good VHF.


Something to think about.
I'd rather go out on a Cape Horn 17 with an epirb and good ditch bag setup than I would on an Everglades 355 with no epirb and no plan.

It is not fair to call someone a googan by his boat size alone.

Last word: It's a forum you're gonna get all opinions welcome and unwelcome.

Go fishing! Be safe! Have fun!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

marksnet said:


> I have a decent sized boat.
> 
> My dad started out on a Cape Horn 19
> Moved to a Cape Horn24
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

No one has yet mentioned a boating safety course. I highly recommend taking one. There is a lot to salt water boating, and many people I meet on the waters do not even know the "rules of the road." Well, some anyway. 

Sometimes I take my boat out just to keep up the skills. I once attended a flying safety seminar and the leader said if you do not fly every week, think about giving it up entirely That is overkill for boating, but the idea is the same. 

Get at least a hand-held VHF. $100 or so will get you a decent one.


----------



## sealabamres (Aug 20, 2012)

The post by Outside9 reminds me of my most freighting experience on the water. It had to have been in '93 or so. Anyways, three of us were on my buddies old 15' Crosby Sled. We went out in the early afternoon to troll for Kings. It was calm and we were never further than a 1/2 mile from the beach or 2-3 miles from the pass (St. Andrews) at any time. We were catching the fire out of the fish for a few hours and again the weather was perfect. As we made our way back to the pass, still trolling, the wind began to blow and the sea picked up. Mind you this was over twenty years ago and all we had in the way of electronics was a Lowrance depth sounder/flasher. We were at the last set of channel markers when we decided to head on in. Problem was though that the motor wouldn't go into gear. As we were troubleshooting the issue the weather was getting worse and judging by the way all the other boats (charters, head, and rec) were heading for the pass, we knew we were potentially in for hell. So the anchor went out and it occurred to me to check the propeller so I went in the water with a stern line tied around my waist. Sure enough there was line/leader all wrapped up in the propeller so I proceeded to go to work on it with a filet knife. By this time it was as ROUGH! However, I managed to get the prop free and somehow not drown in the process. It was when I made it back into the boat that I realized that while I was in the water, several of the charter boats had been circling us to rescue us if needed. Once we were up and running again the charters again provided assistance by clearing path so that we could follow inside their wake through the pass. I'll never forget that and will be forever grateful.


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice story with a happy ending.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat size is only a small part of the "how far should I go" question. 

1.There is no substitute for experience on the water. I once bought a C-Hawk 22' from a licensed boat captain, he would not take the boat over 5 miles out of the pass. He had the license, but no experience.
Ask yourself, am I good in an emergency situation? Do I know when to cut the anchor rope before the boat swamps? Do I know what to do if I hit something in the water and have a breach in my hull? What am I going to do if my motor suddenly quits and I'm out of radio range?

2. Weather. Maybe one of the hardest parts of boating to become comfortable with. For example, this time of year, it's likely to have thunder storms, usually accompanied by increased seas. I've seen it go from near calm to 3-4' in just a few minutes. 

3. The boat itself. Length isn't nearly as important as "how seaworthy" is the boat. Is the motor dependable and in good condition? Do I have an extra fuel filter? Do I have the fuel range for the trip I want to take? Do you have all the required safety equipment? Real class 1 life jackets for everyone? An EPIRB? Good flare set? Good marine radio?

These and more things should be considered before going very far offshore. The old adage, if you have to ask "how far should I go", you aren't ready yet.


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Tripping and falling out would definitely ruin your day, if not life.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Make sure your VHF radio is currently working properly and it's connected to GPS. If you bought the radio with the boat used, you need to update the DSC registration.


----------

